# Lace Knitted Scarf--My Irish Heart Lace Scarf



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Here is a scarf that conjures up a spring day in Ireland while in the midst of winter! There are hearts wrapped in leaves which travel up the center of the scarf, as well as a leafy border at each end. This lace scarf is knitted in a springtime colored, lace--weight wool yarn. So, though it is light and airy, it is still warm and cozy. There are written as well as charted directions for this scarf, which is knitted in halves from the bottom border up to the center, where it is joined with the Kitchener stitch.

This scarf being knit with lace yarn is a great accessory for summer as well!

This pattern is available for $3.99 from Etsy, Craftsy and Ravelry. Here are links:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/123448097/my-irish-heart-lace-scarf?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/my-irish-heart-lace-scarf


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is amazing and I love your photographs!!!!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh this is so lovely!!!! So delicate and I LOVE the color you chose for your model.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful design :-D


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Such a pretty, gentle design. Love how you joined it in the center, so the sides are the same.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

That is wonderful, I really would like to knit that. Can I ask what yarn you used, I love the color. Chris


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

That is wonderful, I really would like to knit that. Can I ask what yarn you used, I love the color. Chris


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That is wonderful, I really would like to knit that. Can I ask what yarn you used, I love the color. Chris


Hi Chris,
The yarn is Knitpicks Lace weight yarn Shadow in color--Springtime Tonal. It uses about 1 1/2 balls.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you so much for the info. Hope I can get it in the UK, or I shall have to find something very similar


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thank you so much for the info. Hope I can get it in the UK, or I shall have to find something very similar


You could always use fingering weight yarn for the pattern. It would be a little wider and longer but it might give you more yarn choices. You would just need more yarn!

I think that Knitpicks does have a store in England--not sure where, but try to find it on internet. I am sure I have seen a website for it.
In fact it does, I just found it:
http://www.greatbritishyarns.co.uk/acatalog/KnitPicks_Yarns.html

See if this link works for you!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I am looking n the Internet right now! Thanks for your help.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I am looking n the Internet right now! Thanks for your help.


I just was looking and they do have the exact yarn on that website!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Your work is wonderful!


----------

